# funny noise coming from my GTi



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

Hi, I have a Mk4 GTi. I've noticed that when I start the engine it makes a sort of wirring grinding noise like if you turn the key when it's already running. the noise only lasts for a second but it's got me worried, any ideas?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

From your description it sounds like a starter motor / Starter Ring gear fault :-/ The starter would have to be stripped out and inspected for damage.


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

ok, i've noticed that it only makes this noise when the cars not been used for a few hours. if I leave the car for a couple of hours and start it no noise buts if I leave it overnight and start it i get the noise
??? does this still sound like a starter moter failure?


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Definately sounds like the starter motor over running. Get it checked out and replaced.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I have recently had a 2000 (W) golf 2.0 GTi, a 99(S) golf 1.8 20v GTi and a 99 A3 and all have made this noise for about 1/2 a sec when statrted! :-/


----------



## mother (Feb 6, 2003)

This was a strater motor fault and its been replaced under warranty with no arguments from the dealer. He admitted to me that he gets a lot of golfs in with the exact same problem.


----------

